# Using impulse filters in a convolver



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am trying to use the created filters impulse response in my foobar music player. I have created the file and imported said file into the convolver section of the foobar player. I then made measurements before and after the file was imported. The response is unchanged. I have a very nasty room mode at 47 hz that I have to get rid of. Any idea what am I forgetting to do? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure you exported the correct filter set, i.e. the one with your correction filters in it rather than an empty set. You can load the exported filter response back into REW to check that it is what you expect using "Import Impulse Response" in the file menu.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

There has been discussion about convolvers and REW in the past.

Did you type convolver into the Search feature and read all the threads..... there are quite a few. 

brucek


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes I did check "convolver" in the search threads. I found some interesting things to try but had no luck. I am going to try to download the convolver plugin again. I just read somewhere else that some versions of the foobar conv. was not working properly. That may be my problem.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I did this and the file was present. Is there sometimes disparity between how a convolver reads the wav file and how it was created? Also, I read something about importing songs- that I would need to use the convolver to re load the songs files. I only installed the convolver file created by REW and pressed play. Is this wrong?


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

peterselby7 said:


> I am trying to use the created filters impulse response in my foobar music player. I have created the file and imported said file into the convolver section of the foobar player. I then made measurements before and after the file was imported. The response is unchanged. I have a very nasty room mode at 47 hz that I have to get rid of. Any idea what am I forgetting to do? Any help would be appreciated.


I just wanted to post a response to my own problem here so that if someone sees this they can figure it out. If you are using multiple components in foobar you must use them in proper order. Here is an example. Using: convolver/ upsampler/ crossover. If you use the crossover/ upsampler/ then convolver the convolver will not work. I am guessing because the convolver in foobar is only set up for stereo. As soon as you place it AFTER the crossover it is dealing with the number of outputs coming out of the crossover. It will then only convolve for the first stereo channel first in line. In my case this was the tweeters which did me no good. I needed to compensate for the bass response in my room. Convolving the signal going to the tweeters made no difference. It took me forever to figure this out!:teeth: But happy now:T


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought I had this thing fixed. Apparently not. I took some in-room measurements at problem frequencies and there is no change with the filters present or without. I tried importing the impulse response to see if that made a change and this had an effect on the response (though not good), but when I import the (exported) saved "impulse filters response as wav" file, it does nothing. Frequency resp. is exactly the same. Has anyone tested the latest eq wizard wav exporting tool to see if it is working properly? It looks like it is exporting a flat filters wav file.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

When you import a filters impulse response it is loaded as a new measurement, the measurement shows the shape of the filter response. When you export a filter response make sure you select the measurement for which you made the filter set (that selection is made via the drop down box(es) below the mono/stereo selection) and if you are using the filters to process a stereo signal make sure you select stereo and set both channels to pick up filters from the same measurement.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you so much. I'm an idiot! It worked...


----------

